# Little Red School House



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm starting to believe that my local Lowes store is really a garden railroad supplier! Here is what I picked up today:










It is called the Garden Treasures School House Birdfeeder; Item #: 237349; Model #: 9094; Price $15.98. Here is the link to the item on the Lowes web site link to item

It is easy to disassemble if you want to remove the bottom tray. It is plastic and comes with a three year guarantee against defects and UV/sunlight fading. It has an extremely small footprint. Although it is designed to look like a schoolhouse, it could be easily modified into other types of structures. It has a door at the front and rear, and a window on each side. The windows are glazed with clear acrylic, so the interior could be detailed and/or lighted if desired. There is good wood texture detail in the shingles and clapboard siding that could be easily highlighted with thin washes of acrylic paint. The structure has down spouts and a couple of cast details on the front and rear including a flower pot and a broom. The bell tower is removable. Approximate dimensions are as follows:
Base: 9 1/2" deep by 10 1/4 " wide
Height: 13 1/2" to top of bell tower; 10" to peak of roof (subtract 1" if base is removed)
Doors: 4" high x 1 3/4" wide
Windows: 3" high x 2" wide


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Very Cool... I've also looked at their Antebellum style Purple Martin house several times, but haven't decided to make the plunge (yet)


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice find indeed!


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Got that and the church last weekend. Starting modding those next week. Picked up a bell for the schoolhouse. They also make a bar, two houses, and log cabin.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the houses in 3 different colors. Log cabin is real nice as it is twice as long as the school house. 

I have 8 of these around my layout and the colors stand up in the New England weather and these were left out year round. 

Houses came in red, white and purple.


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

and blue  

meant to say barn, not bar lol


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tractor Supply have the same too.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

There is also a nice white church in this series. On these buildings, I saw off the bottom edges of the front and back, so the ends are the same length as the sides. Acrylic latex paint does not stick to these buildings very well over time outdoors. If you have plans to light the biulding, it is best to spray a coat of black on the inside to prevent the light from shining through the walls [although that seems OK on the chruch]. 










JimC.


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

acrylic latex paint is fine as long as you scuff the walls, then paint it, and do a clear coat over it, your fine.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By takevin on 21 Aug 2010 07:05 AM 
meant to say barn, not bar lol 


But,but, but... I WANTED a bar."....a kind of a ******* looking joint called the Dew Drop Inn..." (Charlie Daniels Uneasy Rider)


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

prefer a saloon lol sounds nicer...


----------

